# Assembler & HLL



## Wozzer (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello all,

I've got this question on a report I have to do and I have no idea where to start....

''How would you call an assembler coded function from HLL, with 2 parameters and a single return (integer) value''

I'm completely puzzled and was wondering if anyone could shed some light?

Many thanks,

Wasley


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2010)

depends on the calling convention


----------



## Wozzer (Dec 8, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> depends on the calling convention



Well I think the question is just a general one. We've used various functions such as printf(), fget(), etc etc

The program we've built sends a file from one computer to another using the comports.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_calling_conventions


----------

